# Question on Furuno Products



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking at a couple of boats with some Furuno electronics. I am not familiar with these particular models or even the Furuno brand. Can anyone offer some comments or personal experience with the following:

Furuno NavNet GPS GP-320B Plotter w/ Radar

Furuno 8" NavNet Plotter/Radar

Furuno GP 1850 Plotter/Fish finder

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The Furuno GP 1850 Plotter/Fish finder is not a unit that I like. It has a bunch of menu's that you have to jump thru.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

If you use your bottom machine a lot - I would reccomend Furuno's 585 dedicated fathometer - digital processing -and get the best transducer you can (AIRMAR - model & power depends on your boat & fishing ) 

I have a 585 with a B164 ducer and love it - marks bottom and fish out to 900 ft - and holds the bottom at 25 knots out to 600 ft on at 25 ft center console

IMHO 

Furuno bottom machines as goodor better than the rest - Furuno makes greatradars also. 

However, I thinkGarim charter plotters are more intuitive/user friendly.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I have a 585 with a B164 ducer and love it




Yep that is a optimum setup on a trailer boat.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok let's rehash this age old subject. Looking for comparisons between the Raymarine A70 combo vs Lowrance HDS-7 combo. Small boat but would like to mark spots at 25 to 30. With these two units would the airmar transducer be worth the extra investment?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Ok let's rehash this age old subject. Looking for comparisons between the Raymarine A70 combo vs Lowrance HDS-7 combo.






Lets not.



Start a new thread. This thread is about Furuno.



You know the name you see on most commercial vessels. 



But the answer is yes. The tilted element Airmars are fine units.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

:clap


----------

